# Female German names for Car?? - Help



## castellano615 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi fellow VW enthusiasts, 

I am a proud owner of a 1993 Volkswagen Cabriolet and I wanted to give it a name.

*What are some funny/old/hardcore GERMAN FEMALE NAMES that I can name my car???*

I already thought of a few-
Helga, Bertha, Gertrude, Gretchen, Sacha, Ursula, Wilma.

Thank You!!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

My Jetta is named Gilda (thanks to my wife), and I know of a Scirocco named Greta.

Some other good ones are Dagmar, Gisele (GEE-ze-la, not jiz-ELLE), Hannalore, Corina, Gretel...

Having named several cars, much to the chagrin of my friends/family, I can tell you it's better to let the name come naturally to the car rather than force the name onto it. HTH


----------



## sbarrett4 (Feb 4, 2011)

CodeMan said:


> My Jetta is named Gilda (thanks to my wife), and I know of a Scirocco named Greta.
> 
> Some other good ones are Dagmar, Gisele (GEE-ze-la, not jiz-ELLE), Hannalore, Corina, Gretel...
> 
> Having named several cars, much to the chagrin of my friends/family, I can tell you it's better to let the name come naturally to the car rather than force the name onto it. HTH


True. I sort of let the car name itself. Give it a month or so and see what fits. All my VW's have had male names - Lars (Fox), Gunther (old Passat), Dieter (Jetta), Heinrich (current Passat). 

For a female, Helga was the first thing that came to mind before I even read the OP's post.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

I nominate Heidi...


----------



## Chauncey Wellington III (Nov 4, 2011)

Is this real life? :facepalm:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

No, this is VWVortex. Did you forget where you were?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Chauncey Wellington III said:


> Is this real life? :facepalm:


 is this just fantasy?


----------



## castellano615 (Jan 21, 2012)

BuMp


----------



## seawaterwoman (8 mo ago)

castellano615 said:


> Hi fellow VW enthusiasts,
> 
> I am a proud owner of a 1993 Volkswagen Cabriolet and I wanted to give it a name.
> 
> ...



First car was Baby (Super Beetle)
Second was Liesel (the diesel) (Jetta)
Third was Putts (Golf)
Just got my next car and is unnamed so far... blue Tiguan.
Ideas?


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

castellano615 said:


> BuMp


How about Marlena - after the German - America film star prior to WWII..........


----------



## CDNjetta (Jun 9, 2013)

Frau Blucher


----------



## jbGLI (8 mo ago)

seawaterwoman said:


> Third was Putts (Golf)


this is a great name


----------

